# Pheromone saturation



## mantisfan101 (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm so sorry for asking so many questions, I promise that I'll try not to post as much from now on but I've just gotten back to the hobby and I want to know as much as possible about pheromone saturation. How long would you have to keep a male and female in close proximity to one another in order for the male to become desensitized from the female's hormones? I kept mine in 32 oz deli cups next to each other for a week, should I try separating them sometime soon? I moved my female to my living room if that helps.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 27, 2019)

Never stop asking questions! 

And you should probably separate them sooner than later. That may trigger a mating response from the male. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 27, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Never stop asking questions!
> 
> And you should probably separate them sooner than later. That may trigger a mating response from the male.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you! Also, how long should I separate them for?


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 27, 2019)

Update, found the male holding onto the lid of his enclosure by one claw. I don’t know what happened but he’s dead at this point, I tried giving him some honey water but he started twitching a bit and just stopped moving...hopefully he’ll have managed to fertilize the female, but I guess that’s that. If anyone has a spare male they’d be able to let go, please let me know!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm sorry you lost him! I've had that frustration quite a few times. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 27, 2019)

Btw, I think @yen_sawhad an extra male. 

- MantisGirl13


----------

